# Ramus length improves with masseter hypertrophy



## Htobrother (Dec 19, 2019)

I’ve been chewing gum for about a month and I can tell my ramus is longer


----------



## ugly nebula (Dec 19, 2019)

No, it just looks that way. Your masseter insertion goes across the entire ramus. When you develop it you are increasing the bi lateral width which makes it seem like that


----------



## john2 (Dec 19, 2019)

How long does it take to see changes in ramus length after chewing ?


----------



## عبد الرحمن (Dec 19, 2019)

Bones can't grow longer when you're +18


----------



## Htobrother (Dec 19, 2019)

عبد الرحمن said:


> Bones can't grow longer when you're +18


 
i know but I’m 17


john2 said:


> How long does it take to see changes in ramus length after chewing ?



depends how much you chew and how hard


----------



## Blackout.xl (Dec 21, 2019)

عبد الرحمن said:


> Bones can't grow longer when you're +18


Cope. Bones are malleable until 22


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Dec 21, 2019)

It does, but minimally due to muscle connective points strengthening and growing new bone. That is about it. It also bloats your lower jaw and looks shit. Not sure if worth it.


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Dec 24, 2019)

Funny how this is a site all about looksmaxxing yet everyone has to come to this conclusion himself lol


----------



## Chadelite (Dec 24, 2019)

عبد الرحمن said:


> Bones can't grow longer when you're +18


cope as hell

all about growth plates

which never fuse in the face


Blackout.xl said:


> Cope. Bones are malleable until 22222222222222


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Dec 24, 2019)

What braindead retarded ever doubted this?


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Dec 24, 2019)

ugly nebula said:


> No, it just looks that way. Your masseter insertion goes across the entire ramus. When you develop it you are increasing the bi lateral width which makes it seem like that


It still accomplishes the same aesthetic result, correct?


----------



## IWantToMax (Dec 24, 2019)

عبد الرحمن said:


> Bones can't grow longer when you're +18


Facial bones are not long bones


----------



## عبد الرحمن (Dec 24, 2019)

IWantToMax said:


> Facial bones are not long bones


I didn't say they were.


----------



## IWantToMax (Dec 24, 2019)

عبد الرحمن said:


> I didn't say they were.


Then they don't stop growing, as they have no physeal plate, just sutures


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Dec 24, 2019)

i need to chew so badly ffs


----------



## ugly nebula (Dec 24, 2019)

AleksVs said:


> It still accomplishes the same aesthetic result, correct?


If you have a short lower third, no. If you have a long ramus but your jaw is narrow, then absolutely


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Dec 24, 2019)

ugly nebula said:


> If you have a short lower third, no. If you have a long ramus but your jaw is narrow, then absolutely


i have narrow jaw and long ramus, so if i chew it would widen it a bit?


----------



## Blackout.xl (Dec 24, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> i have narrow jaw and long ramus, so if i chew it would widen it a bit?


Chew nigga Tf?


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Dec 24, 2019)

Blackout.xl said:


> Chew nigga Tf?


u get big massetters by chewing


----------



## HighIQcel (Dec 24, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> i have narrow jaw and long ramus, so if i chew it would widen it a bit?


What's you age?


----------



## GetThatBread (Dec 24, 2019)

Chewing is legit


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Dec 24, 2019)

HighIQcel said:


> What's you age?


19


----------



## HighIQcel (Dec 24, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> 19


You are fairly long on this site and haven't tried that yet.🧐


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Dec 24, 2019)

HighIQcel said:


> You are fairly long on this site and haven't tried that yet.🧐


yeah ik. i thought it was cope and it would bloat me but u only get bloated if ur high bf. gonna start soon though


----------



## HighIQcel (Dec 24, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> yeah ik. i thought it was cope and it would bloat me but u only get bloated if ur high bf. gonna start soon though


Don't hesitate, do it ASAP. I ordered chisell light version around 1month ago and it's still on its way to me jfl. I've been conflicted about ordering mastic gum cuz reportedly it's pretty rough gum and I'm just newbie to chewing.


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Dec 24, 2019)

HighIQcel said:


> Don't hesitate, do it ASAP. I ordered chissel light version around 1month ago and it's still on its way to me jfl. I've been conflicted about ordering mastic gum cuz reportedly it's pretty rough gum and I'm just newbie to chewing.


i’m gonna order gum if anything tbh. i’m gonna warm up my jaw by chewing normal gum first tho


----------



## HighIQcel (Dec 24, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> i’m gonna order gum if anything tbh. i’m gonna warm up my jaw by chewing normal gum first tho


You are gonna freeze normal guy?


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Dec 24, 2019)

HighIQcel said:


> You are gonna freeze normal guy?


huh


----------



## HighIQcel (Dec 25, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> huh


normal gum is weak. Will you put it in the freezer to make it firmer?


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Dec 25, 2019)

HighIQcel said:


> normal gum is weak. Will you put it in the freezer to make it firmer?


never thought of that tbh. probably


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Dec 25, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> i have narrow jaw and long ramus, so if i chew it would widen it a bit?


You age mog me by one year.


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Dec 25, 2019)

AleksVs said:


> You age mog me by one year.


i wish i could be young forever.


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Dec 25, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> i wish i could be young forever.


Reincarnation (not spiritual reincarnation) may be the answer to your fear.


----------



## Tony (Dec 25, 2019)

chewing and clenching shortens ur ramus


----------



## Superking (Dec 26, 2019)

basically anything that adds mass to your jaw is good, idc if it's muscle, tendon, or bone, gimme every milligram I can get

Chewing is one of the cheapest and easiest looksmaxes. I hesitated for a long time because I had TMJ. It fucking fixed it rather than making it worse like people said ti would. And as far as I'm concerned a healthy face is a good looking face, form equals function, so i must be becoming better looking. My jawline is more existent now, it's glorious and I haven't even been chewing that long.


----------



## IndianJock (Dec 26, 2019)

Superking said:


> basically anything that adds mass to your jaw is good, idc if it's muscle, tendon, or bone, gimme every milligram I can get
> 
> Chewing is one of the cheapest and easiest looksmaxes. I hesitated for a long time because I had TMJ. It fucking fixed it rather than making it worse like people said ti would. And as far as I'm concerned a healthy face is a good looking face, form equals function, so i must be becoming better looking. My jawline is more existent now, it's glorious and I haven't even been chewing that long.


What’s your routine?

I falimcel for 30 min every other day. Enough you think


----------



## Superking (Dec 26, 2019)

IndianJock said:


> What’s your routine?
> 
> I falimcel for 30 min every other day. Enough you think



I mastic-cel 2 hours every other day. Falim is softer than mastic, right? If so you gotta step it up. 

However everyone's jaw is different and just because it helped my TMJ doesn't mean it won't cause it in others. DO what feels comfortable and safe. Do ramp it up slowly though. You can't make gains without increasing the work you do. I will probably increase to 3 hours as my maximum eventually, or at least re-evaluate my gains at that point. I might start doing more than every other day as well, like 2 days on one day off.

What you are trying to do is basically emulate being a caveman chewing on bones, nuts, seeds, and meat for hours a day. Half an hour every other day is not going to cut it unless you have an extremely focused and challenging routine. I don't think chewing GETS hard enough for that if there nothing harder than mastic gum.


----------

